# 2015 GPC Southern Qualifier



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Currently 14 weeks out from the 15 GPC Southern Qualifier (thats a powerlifting comp if you don't know).

Will fill in a bit more background later...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

This morning started off a bit rubbish. Rudely awoken by my alarm (I'm usually awake before it goes off) and again struggling to get my stomach to settle with breakfast.

However I had a bit of a confidence kick last week with deadlifts and it looks like it will continue after this morning too.

The goal was to try and hit 4x180kg and then as many sets as it took to hit 15ish reps in total. Ended up pulling 3 sets of 4 and final set of 3.

Think less. Pull more.

Deadlift
4 x 180kg 397lbs
4 x 180kg 397lbs
4 x 180kg 397lbs
3 x 180kg 397lbs

Floor Press
6 x 82.5kg 182lbs
6 x 82.5kg 182lbs
6 x 82.5kg 182lbs
6 x 82.5kg 182lbs


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Another morning with a bleurgh stomach, but also a really good training session, struggled getting any breakfast in and what I did get in really didn't want to settle.

Bulking ain't easy!!

Was thinking that I'd be pretty happy with 4 sets of 4 on the bench, but it felt so good I did 5 (and could have done more). Elbow felt a little tight and the end though which was uncomfortable with squats.

Paused squats felt like I was going to blow a seal as usual. Would have liked 5 reps at least on the first set but holding my breath in that bottom position makes everything quite light headed by rep 3 so figured it wasn't worth pushing it.

I had considered calling it quits after 3 sets of 4, but I still had a bit more in me so finished with a set of 3.

Went home and had a well earned sleep 

Bench Press (paused)
4 x 95kg 209lbs
4 x 95kg 209lbs
4 x 95kg 209lbs
4 x 95kg 209lbs
4 x 95kg 209lbs

Paused Squat
4 x 150kg 331lbs
4 x 150kg 331lbs
4 x 150kg 331lbs
3 x 150kg 331lbs


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

View attachment 162933


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Plan for next week

View attachment 162962


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Last weeks training:






Tuesday - squats

2 sets of 4x180kg and final set 3x180kg. Stomach was feeling pretty ropey this morning again and got calf cramp on the last set.

Definitely had 4 sets of 4 in me but decided to call it a day. Right tricep was throbbing so didn't do any close grip benching. I'm finally learning when to push it and when to back off!

Thursday - deadlifts + cgbp

Still not feeling great in the mornings, eliminated caffeine this morning but it isn't that 

Would have liked 3 sets of 4 x 191.5kg and got the first set without too much trouble (though the bar wasn't moving particularly quickly). Didn't have my head right for the 2nd set though (too much time thinking about it), so stopped reset and pulled another 3. Probably should have locked out the 4th rep on the 3rd set...

My right tricep has been feeling pretty tight this week so was very aware of how it felt warming up for close grip bench and during the sets. Oddly, it actually feels better after putting some work through it!

Deadlift

4 x 191.5kg 422lbs

1 x 191.5kg 422lbs

3 x 191.5kg 422lbs

3 x 191.5kg 422lbs

Close Grip Bench

4 x 90kg 198lbs

4 x 90kg 198lbs

4 x 90kg 198lbs

4 x 90kg 198lbs

Saturday - bench press + paused squats

It may not be a lot to most, but hitting 4 sets of 4x100kg paused bench is an enormous achievement for me!

3x3x160kg paused squats. Skipped breakfast this morning to see how my stomach felt. Was running out of energy at this point!

^^ sorry thats all a bit bitty, just used text from other posts


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

View attachment 163309


This weeks plan, although it will be spread out a bit with xmas getting in the way. Bloody santa


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

What camera/mount you use to record? What editing software!

Good luck at the GPC qualifiers man! I will follow this log.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ekseliksis said:


> What camera/mount you use to record? What editing software!
> 
> Good luck at the GPC qualifiers man! I will follow this log.


GoPro Hero4 with a cheap flexi tripod (like the joby gorilla one).

iMovie to edit, videograde if I can be bothered to colour correct and Vont for titles


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

????Awesome morning. I've put back on the couple of kg's Id lost and I feel much better for it. This was meant to be the last workout before a rest week but Xmas and a head cold has messed things up so squeezed it in today instead.

What a great start to the new year, upped my bench press PR 3 times. 2x106kg, then 1x108.5 and 1x110, went for 112.5 but my head wasn't in it. With different weight jumps Im sure I could have had it though.

Followed that up with paused squats and hit 4 singles at 170kg. Whilst warming up they all felt a bit heavy, but although hard the 4 reps were a lot easier than I was expecting. And all nice and deep 

Happy 2015 to me!

??

Bench Press

20x20, 8x30, 5x40, 3x50, 3x60, 1x80, 1x100

2x106

1x108.5

1x110

Paused Squat

20x20, 8x60, 5x80, 1x100, 1x120, 1x140, 1x160

1x170

1x170

1x170

1x170


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

View attachment 163784


Back in tomorrow instead of Tuesday as Im away next weekend.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

11 Weeks Out | Squats & Close Grip Bench | Eat Sleep Train - YouTube

I was hoping today would feel a bit easier, and hoped to hit at least one set of 6 with squats. The weight felt quite heavy although watching back it's all moving pretty quickly.

Last cycle was 160kg for 5,4,4,3,3 reps - all with wraps.

Today was 165kg for 4,4,4,4 reps - first two sets in sleeves, last two in light wraps.

So actually, now I have my "coach" head back on, it is progress from last month.

I'm trying to get some accessory movements back in having not done any for a couple of months so I did a couple of sets of glute ham raises and close grip pulldowns.

After the accessory work it was paused close grip press, first set I did with my feet up on the bench (oh the shame) but this limits my ability to arch, which in turn means the power rack pins are too high and I kept clipping them. I did try with the pins down one, but then they are too low and won't save me if something goes wrong.

Last cycle was 77.5kg for 5,5,5,5,5 reps

Today was 85kg for 6,6,6,6 reps

I could have easily had another set of 6, but was short on time so needed to finish. It's pretty clear looking back at the video though, even on the last rep of the last set the bar is moving nicely.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Deadlifts & Wide Grip Bench Press

After watching a YouTube video last week, I experimented today with wearing my squat shoes to deadlift in. So far I'm not sure there is a benefit for me, but I will continue to try them and see how they feel with increased weight.

The first time I've noticed is how much harder it is to get to the bar with a belt on (much the same as when I do deficit deadlifts). To say it was uncomfortable would be an understatement!

Last cycle I pulled 170kg for 4,4,4,4,2
Today I pulled 180kg for 4,4,3,3,3

Like Monday, I've put some accessory movements back in, today was two sets of SLDL and two sets of a lat pulldown using the rope attachment (it helps keep my biceps pain free).

For the past few weeks I've changed Floor Press to a wider grip Bench Press (little fingers on the outer ring). I don't feel as strong going so wide, but I think there is value in doing the variation. It seems to be a theme lately where the lift feels slow, but actually when watching it back it looks quite fast and slick.

Deadlift
4 x 180kg 397lbs
4 x 180kg 397lbs
3 x 180kg 397lbs
3 x 180kg 397lbs
3 x 180kg 397lbs

SLDL
100kg 220lbs
100kg 220lbs

Rope Lat Pulldown

Wide Grip Bench Press (paused)
6 x 85kg 187lbs
6 x 85kg 187lbs
6 x 85kg 187lbs
6 x 85kg 187lbs


----------

